

Has China Wiretapped 20,000 Hong Kong Cars? - razzaj
http://singularityhub.com/2011/06/21/has-china-wiretapped-20000-hong-kong-cars/

======
riams
Wow, this is going to be big news if true.

However, I lost a little faith in the article once Epoch Times was mentioned:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Epoch_Times#Criticism>

------
est
> 「車載卡」外形及大小與電子手帳相若，以雙面膠紙牢牢黏在車廂內的車頭玻璃上，儀器背部螺絲位更蓋上保護貼，防止有人私下拆開儀器。

Yeah, a card without any power sources is likely to transmit audio up to 20 km
(~12 miles) away

~~~
razzaj
I dont understand the chinese you pasted above. but on the pictures included
in the article the battery pack is quite visible.

~~~
ximeng
「車載卡」外形及大小與電子手帳相若，以雙面膠紙牢牢黏在車廂內的車頭玻璃上，儀器背部螺絲位更蓋上保護貼，防止有人私下拆開儀器。

Something like "The 'car card' is about the same size and appearance as a PDA
(?), it's tightly stuck to the inside of the front car window with double-
sided tape, the screw holes in the back of the device are covered with
protective stickers to prevent people secretly opening it.". Doesn't address
the power issue at all as far as I can tell.

~~~
razzaj
Look closely at the pictures. You see the blue pack? with 3 cylindrical shaped
things inside? this is a battery pack.

~~~
ximeng
I think you're replying to the wrong person, I just translated the Chinese. I
agree with you, and think the Chinese quote doesn't speak to the power issue.

------
razzaj
The device looks a bit low tech though...

~~~
natnat
Have you seen the GPS bugs that the U.S. government uses? They look they're
from the 70s.

~~~
razzaj
lol nope. cant say i have had the honor (horor) of being introduced to one.

~~~
bh42222
Make a silly joke in a reddit comment and you might get that honor. (You might
also have to be an Arab-American student.)

-EDIT- I'm being down-voted for some reason: [http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/gaming.gadgets/10/08/fbi.tr...](http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/gaming.gadgets/10/08/fbi.tracks.student.wired/index.html?eref=rss_topstories&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fcnn_topstories+%28RSS%3A+Top+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader)

